
PDP-11/34 says hello from 1978 - DrScump
http://www.nycresistor.com/2014/05/15/pdp-11/
======
aap_
Very nice these old machines are still getting some love. It's very
unfortunate the later models don't have switches (or any sort of front panel)
anymore. Toggling in a program from the switches is a feeling that you don't
get from the octal keypad.

~~~
0x0
There's some cool videos bootstrapping a 8800 via switches and then paper tape
over here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv5b1Xowxdk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv5b1Xowxdk)

------
Animats
Now you can load up Dave Mills' Fuzzball software and have one of the first IP
routers.

------
dzdt
They found a tape of "Digitized Monkey Brains." I wonder if this is from the
project that led to "always mount a scratch monkey."
[http://edp.org/monkey.htm](http://edp.org/monkey.htm)

~~~
dalke
Almost certainly not. That used a VAX 11/780 since the earlier combination of
PDP-11/05 and PDP-11/44 wasn't fast enough for the monkey experiments.

This NYC Resistor recovery involves a PDP-11/34 from storage the Bronx, so it
wasn't fast enough and is in the wrong place. Also, you'll note that the image
on flikr references the same aphorism.

More generally, a lot of people have digitized monkey brains in one sort or
other. For example, I know someone in the early 1990s who worked on digitized
slices of rhesus monkey brains, in order to re-register them to assemble a 3D
model.

